# Flying with dog from Mexico to the UK



## mariatrs (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
I'm plannin to travel with my pomeranian dog to the UK in the next month. I want to take a plane from Monterrey to Mexico city and then to the UK. I already have all the information I need about the vaccines and passport, I'm well informed about all the requirements but my problem is that according to Aeromexico and Iberia, they cannot take pets into the UK. I don't think that it depends on where you take the plan because even if I take an Iberian flight with a stop in Madrid and then the uk it's still not allowed the pet. According to PETS from the uk, just a few aerolines can get into the uk with pets and I can't find which ones are those :/ 


Can someone please help me?? I need to get my dog from Mexico into the uk


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I did this search: *airlines pets into uk* and I found a document on the UK government website titled “Pet travel: approved air routes - Gov.uk”. The document was last updated a little over a month ago, and it lists all the pet-import-authorized airlines, and which airport each one is authorized for. But on this list, it says Aeromexico and Iberia are both authorized to bring pets in via London Heathrow, which contradicts what they told you. 
Maybe the next step is to call the help line and tell them that the airlines deny the information on the approved air routes document. And/or show a copy of the document to an airline representative.


----------

